# Beer and Pizza Ban Proposed



## Gunz (Jul 2, 2019)

How to start a mutiny.

Defense Department to ban beer and pizza? Mandatory keto diet may enhance military performance


_"...Service members, and Navy SEALS especially, may have to forgo beer and burritos for skinny cocktails and avocado salad (forget the tortilla chips) if a proposal from Special Operations Command gains momentum..."_


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Devildoc (Jul 2, 2019)

To paraphrase Chuck Heston, pry out of my cold, dead hands....


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2019)

You'd have better luck taking motorcycles away from the Hells Angels...


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 2, 2019)

This is the most retarded thing I’ve ever fucking heard of. Keto is not conducive to any sort of strength training or real endurance work. Keto MREs? Suck my cock. When you’re in the field or deployed living off those things you need all the raw calories you can get. Making me eat your way after hours too? Eat my asshole. I see any of my dudes order a skinny martini and I will drop the “nice guy” and go full 80’s Regiment and smoke the shit out of them. This is more good idea fairy bullshit. The authors of this study need to fuck off and die.


----------



## compforce (Jul 2, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> This is the most retarded thing I’ve ever fucking heard of. Keto is not conducive to any sort of strength training or real endurance work. Keto MREs? Suck my cock. When you’re in the field or deployed living off those things you need all the raw calories you can get. Making me eat your way after hours too? Eat my asshole. I see any of my dudes order a skinny martini and I will drop the “nice guy” and go full 80’s Regiment and smoke the shit out of them. This is more good idea fairy bullshit. The authors of this study need to fuck off and die.



I'm with you on that...


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 2, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> This is the most retarded thing I’ve ever fucking heard of. Keto is not conducive to any sort of strength training or real endurance work. Keto MREs? Suck my cock. When you’re in the field or deployed living off those things you need all the raw calories you can get. Making me eat your way after hours too? Eat my asshole. I see any of my dudes order a skinny martini and I will drop the “nice guy” and go full 80’s Regiment and smoke the shit out of them. This is more good idea fairy bullshit. The authors of this study need to fuck off and die.



Because all that fat and protein doesn't work into your diet? I think you might be mistaking the "keto diet" craze for weight loss for the actual benefits. I definitely don't think this will fly, but the fact that people could actually start paying attention is good.


----------



## Box (Jul 3, 2019)

Bacon and Bourbon are both keto friendly...


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 3, 2019)

AWP said:


> You'd have better luck taking motorcycles away from the Hells Angels...



Apparently that was an option a couple years ago. Intel coming from my dad while he was still at HQUSSOCOM, all anecdotal, but they batted around the idea of taking motorcycles away from all SOF dudes.... that’d go over like a fart in church.


Florida173 said:


> Because all that fat and protein doesn't work into your diet? I think you might be mistaking the "keto diet" craze for weight loss for the actual benefits. I definitely don't think this will fly, but the fact that people could actually start paying attention is good.


Does keto work for losing weight? Yes, but typically at the cost of your strength and endurance. (Effect of a Ketogenic Diet on Submaximal Exercise Capacity... : Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise) also check out the non-scientific but credible article at T-Nation- The Ugly Truth About Ketogenic Diets | T Nation


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2019)

I don't know what the fuck keto is...I didn't know what latte was until a few years ago. And I had to look this one up:


It all sounds like a bunch of new age horseshit. Young healthy warfighter dudes need beer and pizza. I needed beer and pizza. My bros needed beer and pizza. I _still_ need beer and pizza. It's about MENTAL health. And as far as all these fucking buttplug retentive diet ideas, just eat fucking healthy. How hard is that?


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 3, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> Does keto work for losing weight? Yes, but typically at the cost of your strength and endurance. (Effect of a Ketogenic Diet on Submaximal Exercise Capacity... : Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise) also check out the non-scientific but credible article at T-Nation- The Ugly Truth About Ketogenic Diets | T Nation



How did you get "at the cost of your strength and endurance" from "Conclusion: A 31-d KD can preserve submaximal exercise capacity in trained endurance athletes; however, endurance variability increases?"

That second article makes some good points. We've learned a lot more about fat adapted mental states and I'm a huge fan. Definitely true about the lack of carbs effecting high intensity events though. Since fat delivery for energy is slow, but constant.. I either have the energy or don't. I do benefit by spiking insulin levels with BCAAs prior to working out now. It will kick me out of ketosis, but gives me a boost in intensity.

I didn't lose any weight while doing keto. I lost 3 inches on my waist though. For the last 7 months I've gone zero carb and changed my training to endurance instead of weight training and I couldn't be happier. Best shape of my life. All anecdotal.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 3, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> How did you get "at the cost of your strength and endurance" from "Conclusion: A 31-d KD can preserve submaximal exercise capacity in trained endurance athletes; however, endurance variability increases?"
> 
> That second article makes some good points. We've learned a lot more about fat adapted mental states and I'm a huge fan. Definitely true about the lack of carbs effecting high intensity events though. Since fat delivery for energy is slow, but constant.. I either have the energy or don't. I do benefit by spiking insulin levels with BCAAs prior to working out now. It will kick me out of ketosis, but gives me a boost in intensity.
> 
> I didn't lose any weight while doing keto. I lost 3 inches on my waist though. For the last 7 months I've gone zero carb and changed my training to endurance instead of weight training and I couldn't be happier. Best shape of my life. All anecdotal.


It works for what you were doing, and it works for guys who are already in good shape- they can typically maintain strength. To make any gains in endurance of strength, or to perform maximum effort sets (day 4x1, or just the 5/3/1 program), you need the carbs and protein to fuel that level of work. If they did a study on high level rugby players and crossfiters before implementing this I would be less skeptical of the program. I also think that making guys maintain Ketosis is a major over step- I don’t care if it’s legal or within regs, that’s a bridge too far (I understand that you’re not arguing that, just circling back to the main issue with this).


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 4, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> It works for what you were doing, and it works for guys who are already in good shape- they can typically maintain strength. To make any gains in endurance of strength, or to perform maximum effort sets (day 4x1, or just the 5/3/1 program), you need the carbs and protein to fuel that level of work. If they did a study on high level rugby players and crossfiters before implementing this I would be less skeptical of the program. I also think that making guys maintain Ketosis is a major over step- I don’t care if it’s legal or within regs, that’s a bridge too far (I understand that you’re not arguing that, just circling back to the main issue with this).



Yeah. I absolutely agree with you that it's a major over step. I'd also like to see long term studies on crossfit or rugby too. 31 days is not even close enough. 

I actually started keto on my last deployment. The staff coming out of the sqdrns that couldn't maintain the same level of fitness because or tempo. Was the only way they could maintain weight and energy levels


----------



## compforce (Jul 4, 2019)

OK, so let's get to the heart of this.  I don't care about the science  I'm not going to argue on whether Keto is better than Paleo or Hollywood or Iced Tea or Popcorn diets.  If you want to be on the Beer and Pizza diet, go for it, as long as you can do your job and meet the standard. 

What I have a problem with is the "Mandatory" part of this.  If I told you that science found that the healthiest diet of all was to eat massive quantities of asparagus, and only asparagus, at every meal to the exclusion of every other food.  For drinks only juiced asparagus was to be consumed.  And then DoD mandated that you were required to follow that diet because it was the latest science, would you?  Do you think the service might lose a few potential recruits over it?  Do you think reenlistments would be up or down after it was implemented?  What do you do when the next study proves that asparagus has carcinogenic effects and you have to change the mandate?  Do you know how expensive it would be to retool all the DFACs to change to the new diet?  How many times would the mandate change due to conflicting studies.

It doesn't matter what the current diet fad is, you can't mandate it successfully.  You can only set the performance standards and then require the troops to meet them.  Let the soldiers choose how they get there.  If they don't get there on their own then fine, impose dietary restrictions that are crafted for that individual, not some blanket diet.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'd only suggest that lumping keto in with "diet fads" is not productive.


----------



## compforce (Jul 4, 2019)

Florida173 said:


> I'd only suggest that lumping keto in with "diet fads" is not productive.



I'd suggest that, by definition, it is a fad.  The Keto diet has been around since the 1920's.  A version that was only slightly modified was created in the '70s by Atkins and grew into favor in the 90s.  That fell out of favor and the Hollywood and South Beach diets gained ground. Moving into popularity next was Paleo.  Now we've come full circle again.  Keto wasn't based on the latest research, it was based on a diet from a long time ago. You only know about it today because of the popularity contest.  None of these were new at the time they became popular.  They all got some extra air time due to external factors like studies.  And they all faded after their moment in the spotlight until the next time they are "discovered".

Calling it a fad doesn't invalidate the science or viability of the diet.   It just highlights that it will, just like it did 20 years ago, experience a period of resurgence in the popular consciousness until the next big thing comes along.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 4, 2019)

compforce said:


> I'd suggest that, by definition, it is a fad.  The Keto diet has been around since the 1920's.  A version that was only slightly modified was created in the '70s by Atkins and grew into favor in the 90s.  That fell out of favor and the Hollywood and South Beach diets gained ground. Moving into popularity next was Paleo.  Now we've come full circle again.  Keto wasn't based on the latest research, it was based on a diet from a long time ago. You only know about it today because of the popularity contest.  None of these were new at the time they became popular.  They all got some extra air time due to external factors like studies.  And they all faded after their moment in the spotlight until the next time they are "discovered".
> 
> Calling it a fad doesn't invalidate the science or viability of the diet.   It just highlights that it will, just like it did 20 years ago, experience a period of resurgence in the popular consciousness until the next big thing comes along.



My point is that the idea of dieting is generally to denote wanting to lose weight. Which is typical to the other fad diets that you've mentioned. The benefits of being in ketosis has indeed been around for a long with regards to cancer treatment and treating epilepsy. 

Now that I'm just over a year doing it (and zero carb), I can say that there is very little reason to ever not do it. My eczema disappeared, my IBS went away, I don't take Motrin anymore for inflammation of headaches, my brain function is better, I have constant energy, and I sleep and feel great. 

I'm definitely aware that it's the overall restrictive diet that had excluded some things I likely had an allergy to, but I love steak and bacon... And eating around 2000 calories a day of it hasn't gotten old.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 4, 2019)

My issue is people are being treated like machines.
How do they plan on enforcing this in the Reserves or Guard?


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 4, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> My issue is people are being treated like machines.
> How do they plan on enforcing this in the Reserves or Guard?



Well.. We are like machines. And for the Guard/Reserve, like everything else... Takes around 3 years to implement. By that time it will be seen as another stupid idea.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen of the Jury, may I present to you:
Exhibit A....the KETO FLU!
[Sgt I don't feel so good, can I take 3 weeks off?  Sure...take off 3 months]

Exhibit B....Daily pee tests!
[Pvt.....did you have a French fry this weekend?  No  Sgt, I had a Coors lite. Oh hell no!!!]

All joking aside, this is the worse idea I've seen since the Army went to the Black Beret.


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2019)

Army: Eat a lot of meat.
@SpongeBob*24: I'm in.

Also Army: You can't have beer.
Also Spongy:


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 5, 2019)

DasBoot said:


> Apparently that was an option a couple years ago. Intel coming from my dad while he was still at HQUSSOCOM, all anecdotal, but they batted around the idea of taking motorcycles away from all SOF dudes.... that’d go over like a fart in church...


That comes up periodically...  Happened in the 80's too.

The bright idea fairy gets around in the military. You'd think military folk would shy away from fairies, but this is one fairy that everyone loves to embrace.

LL


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 5, 2019)

Diets, fads... whatever aside. They start fucking with a person's motorcycle, that's just wrong! I rode an old Triumph chopper the first couple of years I was in. Was one way to cut costs when I married and had a kid. 
To even try taking MY bike. Would entail bloodshed of the highest order


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 5, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> That comes up periodically...  Happened in the 80's too.
> 
> The bright idea fairy gets around in the military. You'd think military folk would shy away from fairies, but this is one fairy that everyone loves to embrace.
> 
> LL



HQSOCOM is filled with the "no colonel left behind" lot. Nothing but a huge jobs program. Lots of fairies there.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 10, 2019)

Well . . . No, the Pentagon isn’t planning a war on pizza

Guess not.


----------

